# Norfolkline



## Haaamster (Mar 29, 2010)

Looked at prices last week leaving on 22nd and with return it was about £90. Just looked again and it's £101 each way.
I've missed the boat haven't I.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Haaamster said:


> Looked at prices last week leaving on 22nd and with return it was about £90. Just looked again and it's £101 each way.
> I've missed the boat haven't I.


I guess you have. That's tough.
We booked 3 flexible returns with NorfolkLine on 17 October and paid £37 return plus £11 fuel supplement. There were some restrictions on dates but this only marginally affected our final outward date.


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 29, 2010)

Panic over P&O £75 return. Looks like you got a good deal there.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*

Prices go up and down but very and often a case of supply and demand.

Have you considered Eurotunnel with Tesco Deals?

TM


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We booked with Norfolkline through the Caravan Club, out on a Sunday return on a Friday 8 weeks later for £54 return.

We did have a crossing booked with Seafrance but had to postpone the crossing due to illness but having had the all clear we tried to rearrange the booking which had cost £64 but they wanted another £57.50 on top which i absolutely refused saying i could get cheaper elsewhere.
The times i tried to rearrange were showing as £60.50 at the time on my computer so god knows where they got their prices from.

Unfortunately due to my stubbornness at being ripped off i have lost the original £64 but my pride is worth more.

I did write a Email of complaint but just got the usual pleasant rebuff in return.
I have noticed Seafrance have really inflated the prices this last few months and have certainly lost my custom.

RD


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Have just booked Eurotunnel for 27 December, returning 3 Jan for £144 but paid just £4 the rest was paid in Tesco vouchers so obviously really pleased.

Will probably change up some more vouchers for next years holiday so that we get 4 x value rather than 3 x value.

Denise


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have been looking at Ferry prices today and most have certainly gone up!
The Seafrance carnet has possibilities of fuel surcharges, I wonder what the chances are? and at just over £200 for three crossings with the M/H surcharge it looks about the best due to the flexibility.
The other option is Tesco vouchers but not so flexible if you need to change dates.
Still looking and still deciding on where to go? Morocco, Greece or just nip down to Spain & Portugal.
Decisions decisions
:?


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

The cheapest option i found was Norfolkline booked through the Caravan Club.
The cheapest fares are out anytime on a Sunday and return anytime on a Friday.

If you book Norfolkline independently you pay £11 fuel surcharge but if you book through the Caravan Club then no surcharge.

RD


----------

